
Snake Robot Walks by Turning Its Head and Tail into Legs - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/snake-robot-walks-by-turning-its-head-and-tail-into-legs#.VC2xI4YA7NQ.hackernews
======
mamur
Looks like a nice attempt. Howie Choset (CMU) and Hirose (Tokyo Tech) groups
did some excellent work on high end snake gaits though. Take a peek ...
buttery smooth! :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8j0jNxMeSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8j0jNxMeSQ)

